# Are they or aren't they.......



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

........ moving that is :wink: 

The pictures attached below are used to test the level of stress a person can handle.

The slower the pictures move, the better your ability of handling stress.

Allegedly, criminals that were tested see them spinning around madly but senior citizens and kids see them standing still.
None of these images are animated - they are perfectly still.. 

P.S. If you do happen to see the images spinning around madly, 
please take me off your mailing list. Thank You.

P.P.S. What movement :?: That confirms what I've thought about my age - I'm *6 8) 
Note: * = delete or replace as though appropriate


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm 56 and fairly laid back and I'm pleased to say that they move slowly for me.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What pictures?

I'm so laid back I couldn't even see them!!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
I must be that laid back I will fall over.

Nothing is moving, does that mean I'm dead :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Not if your avatar is actually you!

Although headless chicken springs to mind.


----------



## 129240 (Nov 3, 2009)

they are going so fast I've just had a fit!

Checking in to the institution now!


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

So what speed should they rotate at?


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

would be interesting to take the test before and after a few alcohlic tipples

(although you might be sick!)


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

pippin said:


> Not if your avatar is actually you!
> 
> Although headless chicken springs to mind.


OY! I resemble that remark.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

They're moving *very* fast :!: :!:

Doe's that mean I'm a MAD axeman,anyone seen my chopper?  :lol:

I know where you ALL live :evil: :evil: :lol: :lol:


----------

